# new tablet



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

2nd issue. i figure i should put some kind of antivirus on this tablet ?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Who said that the personal info has to real info..... Apparently I'm 150 years old.... And live on the moon.... 

To get much out of a Android tablet, you need a Google account unless you're into customizing things. 

I don't use an antivirus, as there's not much reserve resources on these devices. (you're running on a battery after all) I do recommend one though if you're not the real careful type like me. IE. Only install exactly what you trust. Check every link before your click. That sorta thing. 

Cheers!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Google should not need any personal information.

A/V software is a good idea, pick your favorite and get it on there.


ED


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

well, i fudged the personal info thing and got that going. my wife does need antivirus.

yeah, i thought it odd that google wanted personal info ........

i have it on the internet now. but, i am trying to get it logged in to xfinity. they give antivirus for tablets and we could us it at any hotspot (should we ever need to).
but it will not log in = :vs_mad:

but, i think it to be a pretty neat little gadget


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You might have a loose nut behind the keyboard


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> You might have a loose nut behind the keyboard


:laughing: could be. i am sure i am doing something wrong, but don't know what.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

The Big G isn't a technology company, they are a marketing company that uses technology to sell every scrap of information they can gather about everybody who uses their products.

If you use an Android device, you're pretty much locked in to Google and Playstore. It is a brilliant strategy. Apple or Microsh*t pretty much do the same thing.

About all you can do is turn off every option you can find and send Google on a wild goose chase at every other opportunity. 

There's no need to use Chrome or any of the other Google apps and tools that come pre-loaded on the tablet. There are plenty of third party products you can use.
.
.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> The Big G isn't a technology company, they are a marketing company that uses technology to sell every scrap of information they can gather about everybody who uses their products.
> 
> If you use an Android device, you're pretty much locked in to Google and Playstore. It is a brilliant strategy. Apple or Microsh*t pretty much do the same thing.
> 
> ...


Nothing new.... But they are the best at it, that's for sure. 

They already have enough data logged about me, so I'm going to use their stuff at least in return. (you'd have to avoid everything G related... Including everything they own which is harder to sort out.) 

Cheers!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> well, i fudged the personal info thing and got that going. my wife does need antivirus.
> 
> yeah, i thought it odd that google wanted personal info ........
> 
> ...


I find that everyone that isn't super tech savvy needs AV on these devices, so it'll help. (soon even I'll need it... Lol) 

The xfinity thing, make sure your date and time is right first. Nothing security related works if it's off. (including the auto time update if it's off by too much) 

If that doesn't help, call them. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ya knoww what, the time is off 1 hour = its a pita to set, so i left it.
but, i did not even get to the download. i was just trying to log into my account.

a freind just brought over her new tablet. i put in my password and it connected after a little "letting it do its thing".


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> ya knoww what, the time is off 1 hour = its a pita to set, so i left it.
> but, i did not even get to the download. i was just trying to log into my account.
> 
> a freind just brought over her new tablet. i put in my password and it connected after a little "letting it do its thing".


It's a common problem. Google Play doesn't like to work at all if the time is more then about 15 min off. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i fixed the time. but, seems somehow my password got corrupted. simple enough, right ?
no, when i go to change it, the window is completely blank. comcast tech couldn't help.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am having a problem with CHROME. i used IE and it worked. may not even had a problem in the first place. idk


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

all fixed now. thanx guys


----------



## kathmorgan12 (Jul 22, 2016)

Me too I don't use personal info but you need to provide a a Google account because they are asking for it. I also don't run antivirus because it could only eat up a large space on my tablet or android phone plus the battery life is terrible.


----------

